# Kindle without a computer?



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

The father-in-law of a friend of mine is interested in getting a Kindle. He's 90something-years-old and can no longer read regular books. However, he doesn't have or want a computer, or e-mail or anything like that. I know he'd be able to buy books directly from the Kindle, so that wouldn't be a problem, but can he get it setup without a computer? I think I remember needing a PC when I got my Kindle, but now I'm no longer sure.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

You do not need a computer to operate a kindle.  However, you do need an account at amazon.com - which requires access to their web site.  

If your friend has access to a computer and email, they can set-it up before giving the kindle as a gift.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Kindle should come registered to account it's bought from - presumably the son-in-law's?. You can deregister and register to another account if necessary straight from the Kindle, but since he probably doesn't have an account there'd be no need to change it. He'd be able to start downloading books straight away direct to the Kindle, provided he's in an area with a Whispernet signal.

Of course, if his Kindle is on someone else's account, he would also have access to all the books on that account, and any books he bought would be paid for by the person who's account it was. In that case they'd have to come to some sort of arrangement about reimbursement. As Magenta says above, the son-in-law could always set up an account for him on amazon. 

But generally speaking, he doesn't actually need a computer to use his Kindle - in fact I think that was one of the original selling points when it first came out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Will the Kindle be linked to his SIL's account?  If that's the case then his SIL will be able to do whatever is necessary on the computer.  The Kindle will already be linked to whoever's account it was bought from.  If that needs to change, they can do that through a computer or they can call customer service.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would not survive without the computer. WN  does not cover all areas
sylvia


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

sylvia's right. before buying a kindle for one who does not own a computer, it is really important to make sure that the recipient's area is covered by AT&T. 

and one does need an amazon account with a stored credit card number in order to download books. it would feel funny to me not to have a computer, just because i've pretty much always had one; but i can't imagine it being absolutely necessary. one can check one's account directly from the device.

amazon purchases are stored on amazon's server, and manybooks.net has loads of free books that one can download directly to the device, so backing up isn't strictly necessary for most people. 

i wonder how it will work when buying kindles at target is more widely possible. perhaps people at target will set up amazon accounts for buyers who don't own computers?


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, like I said it's been a while. Also, I used to live in their area so I know it's got good AT&T reception, so no worry about that.

The FIL would be buying his own Kindle, probably directly from Amazon. If account creation can be done over the phone the SIL could set that up the next time he visits. Or possibly do it on the website with the FIL's information. If the FIL buys the Kindle on that account (with his own CC info) then he should be all registered and ready to go shouldn't he?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Carld said:


> Thanks for the information, like I said it's been a while. Also, I used to live in their area so I know it's got good AT&T reception, so no worry about that.
> 
> The FIL would be buying his own Kindle, probably directly from Amazon. If account creation can be done over the phone the SIL could set that up the next time he visits. Or possibly do it on the website with the FIL's information. If the FIL buys the Kindle on that account (with his own CC info) then he should be all registered and ready to go shouldn't he?


You can not place an order via Amazon on the telephone: This is copied from their web site:

#
Ordering > 
Placing Your First Order
Placing an order with Amazon.com is easy. There's no need to create an account first. You automatically create an account when you place your first order online. (We cannot accept orders by phone, fax, or e-mail. All orders must be placed online.)

The SIL must place the order for his father.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

>You can not place an order via Amazon on the telephone:

Okay, but as long as he sets the account up using FIL's CC information and all that, he should be set once the Kindle arrives, I think.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Carld said:


> >You can not place an order via Amazon on the telephone:
> 
> Okay, but as long as he sets the account up using FIL's CC information and all that, he should be set once the Kindle arrives, I think.


Yes. The SIL must order the kindle, set it up with the FIL cc and they will be good to go.


----------

